# Pride Owns Ufc!!!!



## FedorIsGod (Jun 27, 2006)

only thing UFC ever did better than pride is produce WW fighters...who cares about a welter weight..i dont know who was saying Silva would lose to the Ice man but they are out of their mind. i feel like the only fighter in UFC who would be a top 10 HW in Pride is Andre Arlavski witht he propper preperation and training.. Silva got lucky in that 2nd fight cuz he got dropped the same exact way..Also, people from UFC graduate to Pride.. Give Arlavski the same training the Fedor has and we will see the next Kharitonov in the making. Pride hands down brings more fans and more entertainment to the sport!


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*UFC is more popular than Pride, so it doesn't bring more fans or entertainment to the sport. Pride is growing in popularity, thought. But this is just my opinion.*


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

Not another UFC<>Pride thread.

This shit is elementary.


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Well yes, PRIDE owns UFC because PRIDE performs in a country with bigger stadiums and population unlike UFC. And plus all of the good and popular UFC fighters usually ditch UFC because PRIDE offers them huge contracts. Look, PRIDE has all the good fighters and champions: Fedor Emelianenko (he can kill any heavyweight in the world besides Rutten), Antonio Rodrigo Nogeira, Wanderlei Silva (he owned in UFC), and Dan Henderson. The only fighter in the UFC that is better than one of those fighters due to his division is Rich Franklin who can beat Dan Henderson. Rich Franklin will probably end up in PRIDE soon if he loses his title.

And I also dislike it when people say PRIDE is more popular than UFC just because the audience attendances are way bigger. UFC actually is more popular considering a lot of people gather around and order it on PPV rather than paying 100 bucks to go to a stadium and watch it.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

well whatever UFC ROCKS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

UFCFAN33 said:


> well whatever UFC ROCKS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


True, I still like UFC a little more than PRIDE because the main events in UFC end viciously. And older UFC events are fun to watch over and over again unlike PRIDE events where you only watch once than find it boring.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

UFCFAN33 said:


> well whatever UFC ROCKS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


*Agreed. Now lock this thread.  *


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *Agreed. Now lock this thread.  *


Yeah, theres already 5 threads comparing PRIDE against UFC lol.


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

FedorIsGod said:


> only thing UFC ever did better than pride is produce WW fighters...who cares about a welter weight..i dont know who was saying Silva would lose to the Ice man but they are out of their mind. i feel like the only fighter in UFC who would be a top 10 HW in Pride is Andre Arlavski witht he propper preperation and training.. Silva got lucky in that 2nd fight cuz he got dropped the same exact way..Also, people from UFC graduate to Pride.. Give Arlavski the same training the Fedor has and we will see the next Kharitonov in the making. Pride hands down brings more fans and more entertainment to the sport!


Who cares about a welterwight?!?!?! that has to be the most moronic comment I have ever heard, George St. Pierre , Matt Hughs, BJ Penn, Sean Sherk, Carlos Newton, Joe Riggs, Ivan Salavary , Pat Militech, Frank Trigg, I could go on and on you can not deny the absolute talent of these fighters

Also in the LHW div, Randy Cotoure Chuck Liddell, Tito Ortiz, Vitor Belfort, Jeremy Horn(on occasion) Evan Tanner 

HW, Ricco Rodriguez, Silvia , Arlovski, Rizzo, 

The list goes on and on and on, what did Pride produce, maybe 10 big name fighter who anybody gives a shit about. come on man.

Pride draws bigger crowd but think about it
Pride is held in Tokyo, given the sheer population and fighting culture it is only natural the crowds are huge.

Vanderlei is exciting, but he is a wild swinger, A world class striker (like Vitor Belfort) would destroy him. Like Vitor did in 44 seconds! 

I have said it 100 times on this forum and I will say it again, the fighters the "graduate to Pride" are the former top fighters in the UFC who no longer hold their own against the new more talented fighter coming in to the UFC. When you say that Pride offers them bigger contracts, this may be true, but when you are a big name UFC fighter you get a hell of alot more like huge endorsment deals, Tito has had a role in a movie, and the fame is much higher. Any fighter who can make it and has a choice will pick UFC.

Do some research


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

I would rather watch the welterweights in the UFC fight rather than the lightweights in PRIDE because the welterweights in UFCF are the most talented in the UFC.


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Eminem said:


> Plz shut up you Pride Dick hopper.


People like this guy and Sub By Armbar really piss others off on this forum "oh Fedor is my boyfriend, oh" no one cares we get it. Agreed, three people here say lock this thread. Fedorisgod is a spammer. Only one post and it was on "Pride owns UFC".


----------



## samurice (Jun 19, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> Who cares about a welterwight?!?!?! that has to be the most moronic comment I have ever heard, George St. Pierre , Matt Hughs, BJ Penn, Sean Sherk, Carlos Newton, Joe Riggs, Ivan Salavary , Pat Militech, Frank Trigg, I could go on and on you can not deny the absolute talent of these fighters
> 
> Also in the LHW div, Randy Cotoure Chuck Liddell, Tito Ortiz, Vitor Belfort, Jeremy Horn(on occasion) Evan Tanner
> 
> ...


I'm not completely sure what a "dick hopper" is, but I think I actually agree with Eminem for the first time.

Get with the times, Cbingham.



Rush said:


> People like this guy and Sub By Armbar really piss others off on this forum "oh Fedor is my boyfriend, oh" no one cares we get it. Agreed, three people here say lock this thread. Fedorisgod is a spammer. Only one post and it was on "Pride owns UFC".


He hasn't even said anything about Fedor in this thread. And you are the LAST person who should be accusing anyone of spamming, especially when you have "-Most posts in one day by a MMA forum user (61)" as an accomplishment in your sig.


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

samurice said:


> I'm not completely sure what a "dick hopper" is, but I think I actually agree with Eminem for the first time.
> 
> Get with the times, Cbingham.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

Eminem said:


> Plz shut up you Pride Dick hopper.
> 
> Lock this



Are you calling me a "Dick hopper" what the **** is that supposed to mean?


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

> samurice said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not completely sure what a "dick hopper" is, but I think I actually agree with Eminem for the first time.
> ...


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> Are you calling me a "Dick hopper" what the **** is that supposed to mean?


No, I think hes calling the thread starter a dick hopper.



samurice said:


> get with the times cbingham


Everywhere I go this guy must start an argument with someone because he thinks he is so smart. Just put him on your ignore list like me and others have and your time on this forum will be a lot better.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

It's a good discussion I don't know what eminem's problem is but i deleted his thread and will continue to do so if he insults people. But i'd have to say each organization is vastly diffrent. Pride is way bigger because of the culture it's in. Japanese people are very loyal to their fighter's and respect the art. They don't boo a good ground fight and they don't say, "it looks like they're having sex" like some people do. I'd say that is why it's a better organization.


----------



## samurice (Jun 19, 2006)

Rush said:


> Everywhere I go this guy must start an argument with someone because he thinks he is so smart. Just put him on your ignore list like me and others have and your time on this forum will be a lot better.


Uh, if you're only here to agree with everyone and not argue, I think you shouldn't be here. Most forums are for people to come and debate (like all of these MMA sub-forums), I mean why would you come to a forum just to agree with everyone? That sucks! And it's not my fault you're too sensitive to get into an argument. But do me a favor and stop PMing me to stop arguing with you, if you're too scared to have to defend your own opinions and statements, then don't say anything. If I disagree with you I'm going to speak my mind, simple as that.


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

No way. Pride is UFC's B%%ch!


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Actually. If WFA continue's like this they will be top dog. Pride and UFC will piss of there fighter's and the WFA will get everyone. I really like WFA's talent and Pride and the UFC better watch out.


----------



## ranger595 (Jun 27, 2006)

Well the competition is one thing, but in terms of revenue and projected growth, its not even close. UFC's event's are bigger televions events, drawing more than 3 mil regularly now. Their competition is NASCAR, and that will eventually trickle down to contracts and talent. Games almost over boys. PRIDE won the battle..... UFC is winning the war.


----------



## samurice (Jun 19, 2006)

Your facts are mixed up a bit. Pride isn't on PPV in Japan, it's on NETWORK television in Japan on FujiTV which is one of the two biggest networks in Japan (Comparable to NBC, ABC or CBS in the states). Next to K-1 (except perhaps Baseball and Soccer?), MMA and especially Pride is the next biggest sporting event on Japanese television. What the UFC has right now with Spike doesn't even begin to compare with what Pride had over there. As of right now though Pride has lost its spot due to the rumors of them dealing with the Yakuza, so I agree that the UFC can still win in the long run.

And the UFC doesn't get 3 million viewers, they get a 3.0 or so share, which is closer to 1.5-1.8 million people (don't quote me on that number, but it aint 3 million viewers).


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

doublelegtakedown said:


> No way. Pride is UFC's B%%ch!


Lol, I once said that to Sub By Armbar and he went into a coma lol. The next thing he was on my door step, just kidding lol. They are both pretty even if you think about it. Over seas PRIDE is a hit but here in America UFC is a hit. Back in 2000 UFC was nothing but now its a growing huger and huger by the minute. PRIDE is actually decreasing popularity.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> Who cares about a welterwight?!?!?! that has to be the most moronic comment I have ever heard, George St. Pierre , Matt Hughs, BJ Penn, Sean Sherk, Carlos Newton, Joe Riggs, Ivan Salavary , Pat Militech, Frank Trigg, I could go on and on you can not deny the absolute talent of these fighters
> 
> Also in the LHW div, Randy Cotoure Chuck Liddell, Tito Ortiz, Vitor Belfort, Jeremy Horn(on occasion) Evan Tanner
> 
> ...


u think vitor is world claas striker ? ur crazy!! and look wat happened when anderson silva faught leben..massacre..the welterweights are stronger in the ufc and middleweoghts are about even..heavyweights no contest..i seriously believe fedor could beat all 5 top ufc heavyweights in one night!! chuck , silva would be awesome, as would chuck shogun, or chuck arona, or chuck lil nog...wow pride lhw division is f'n loaded


----------



## samurice (Jun 19, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> u think vitor is world claas striker ? ur crazy!! and look wat happened when anderson silva faught leben..massacre..the welterweights are stronger in the ufc and middleweoghts are about even..heavyweights no contest..i seriously believe fedor could beat all 5 top ufc heavyweights in one night!! chuck , silva would be awesome, as would chuck shogun, or chuck arona, or chuck lil nog...wow pride lhw division is f'n loaded


Dude, you're talking to guy who thinks Justin Eilers, Paul Buentello, and Cabbage are bigger threats in the HW division than Nogueira.


----------



## ranger595 (Jun 27, 2006)

samurice said:


> Your facts are mixed up a bit. Pride isn't on PPV in Japan, it's on NETWORK television in Japan on FujiTV which is one of the two biggest networks in Japan (Comparable to NBC, ABC or CBS in the states). Next to K-1 (except perhaps Baseball and Soccer?), MMA and especially Pride is the next biggest sporting event on Japanese television. What the UFC has right now with Spike doesn't even begin to compare with what Pride had over there. As of right now though Pride has lost its spot due to the rumors of them dealing with the Yakuza, so I agree that the UFC can still win in the long run.
> 
> And the UFC doesn't get 3 million viewers, they get a 3.0 or so share, which is closer to 1.5-1.8 million people (don't quote me on that number, but it aint 3 million viewers).


Actually got those viewing stats off of UFC's web site:

However if you think Japan has a comparable media, or consumer spending habits as Americans, you're smoking too much rice paper..... UFC is an important player for prime time TV ad dollars and those will parlay into contracts and more talent in the future. Sorry Pride fans.... but its almost over.......


----------

